

Volkswagen Polo - kanebennett
http://follownoone.com.au/

======
ithkuil
I'm tethering over the 3g, and I had enough time to write this comment, delete
it, and rewrite it again and the site is still loading...

it's not flash per se that's bad, but you cannot make a site so huge.... I
mean, I would have never watched it. Wait, I'm still in time to close the tab,
it didn't load yet :-)

EDIT: I mean, there could be a good reason for it to be heavy. But if you
don't show at least something interesting in the meantime the users will go
away. (btw, still loading :-) )

------
ari_elle
Well i got to 100%, checked out the site and now i don't know if the
"Extremely Clever" in the title is ironic or not.

Yes the concept seems nice, but execution is key... therefore i think stating
"Extremely Clever" as an ironic remark makes more sense....

/Irony ON

 _Well done Volkswagen_

/Irony OFF

------
ziffusion
What is the clever part? That it stays stuck at 30% forever?

------
elclanrs
Ugh, been waiting for at least a couple minutes and still 52% loaded. Not
gonna stay to watch...I like Volkswagen but this is just taking too long.

------
artursapek
I made it to 5% and got bored - who else?

------
felixfurtak
It loaded fairly instantly for me, but it's just another website. Unless I'm
missing something.

------
kanebennett
Unfortunately it's Flash - but still a great concept!

------
mani04
So clever my flashblock ate it all!

